# Castles and chateaus of Czech Republic and Slovakia (one photo for post, open for everyone)



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

The thread starts with symbols of both countries. 

*Pražský hrad* - Prague castle - Prager burg

Symbol and the most important landmark for one of the most beautiful cities of the world, Prague. By area one of the biggest gothic castles in Europe and UNESCO sight.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spišský hrad* - Szepesvár - Zipser Burg - Zamek Spissky

One of the main symbols of Slovakia. The same like Pražský hrad one of the biggest gothic castles in Europe and UNESCO sight. However the castle was left in ruins it was partly reconstructed. In front of the photo Spišská Kapitula, seat of Spiš bishop and Spiš ecclesiastic seminary - also called the Slovak Vatican.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kaštieľ Markušovce* - Markušovce Chateau - Márkusfalva kastély - Marksdorfer schloss

The chateau of Markušovce was built in 1643 and is now a museum, together with the rococo belvedere or garden house 'Dardanely', dating from 1778, which stands in its grounds; this contains a collection of musical instruments and is frequently used for concerts. Chateau is situated in northe-eastern Slovakia near Spiš castle.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hrad Křivoklát* - Křivoklát Castle - Burg Pürglitz

One of the oldest castles of the Czech Republic built by Bohemian Kings served as one of their royal seats. Situated approx 30 km from Prague.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Neogothic *Sychrov chateau*, Liberec region, North Bohemia


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hrad Krásna Hôrka* - Castle Krásna Hôrka - Krasznahorka vára - Burg Krásna Hôrka

What have in slovak translation name beautiful hill stands over beautiful surroundings of Slovak Karst National Park 50 km from second biggest city Košice. Castle owned during it´s long history by Mariássy, Bebek and Andrassy noble families is today visited by thousands of tourists.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Zámek Litomyšl* - Litomyšl Castle - Schloss Leitomischl

One of the best preserved renaissance chateaus in the Czech Republic. Included on the UNESCO heritage list.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

very nice and interesting places. please keep on posting.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Marsupilami said:


> very nice and interesting places. please keep on posting.


Thank you 

*Kaštieľ Budmerice* - Budmerice Chateau - Gidrafa Kastély - Schloss Pudmeritz

Romantic chateau with huge english park and a poolside situated at the edge of Budmerice village 20 km from the capital city Bratislava, Western Slovakia.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

beatifull places!!
please put more chateau on thread!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> beatifull places!!
> please put more chateau on thread!


Muchas gracias!
Saludos de Eslovaquia 

*Hrad Kost* - Kost Castle - Burg Kost

One of the best preserved late gothic castles in Czech Republic situated in protected natural area Český Ráj (Czech Paradise).


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Zvolenský zámok* - Zvolen Castle - Zolyóm vára - Schloss Altsohl

Originally Gothic castle built as a hunting palace for king Louis the Great of Anjou. Italian masons also contributed to a later Renaissance reconstruction. The castle stands at the edge of the main square in Zvolen in the historical centre. Central Slovakia.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

*Loket* was important medieval castle of the czech kings between Karlsbad and Falkenau.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Bratislavský hrad* - Bratislava castle - Pozsonyi vár - Pressburger Burg

Another one of the main symbols of the country and dominant of the capital city. Almost destroyed by Napoleonic forces, later "reconstructed" by communistic regime. The current look is a result of 3 years long reconstruction which gave the castle previous Teresian baroque visage.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Budmerice Château and grounds are just stunning! It's architecture / style speaks volumes actually. Loved all the photos here! :cheers2:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Chadoh25 said:


> Amazing! Keep up the great work!


Thanks 



Parisian Girl said:


> Budmerice Château and grounds are just stunning! It's architecture / style speaks volumes actually. Loved all the photos here!


Merci beaucoup mademoiselle, malheureusement, le château est ouvert au public qu'à l'occasion car il est le résidence d'été des écrivains et des poètes slovaques..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Zámek Český Krumlov* - Český Krumlov Castle - Schloss Krumau

First seat of important bohemian noble family of Vítkov (Witigonen) later inhabited by austrian Rosenberg noble family. Nowadays included on UNESCO heritage list along with surrounding historical town core. Located in southern Bohemia near austrian borders.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Mestký zámok Kremnica* - Town Castle Kremnica - Körmöcbányai vár - Burg Kremnitz

A complex of medieval historical buildings from mid 13th century concentrated around St. Catherine´s church situated above the historical town core. Location Central Slovakia.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Zámek Červená Lhota* - Červená Lhota Castle - Schloss Rothlhotta

Picturesque Renaissance building stands at the middle of a lake on a rocky island and it is one of the most romantic historical monuments in South Bohemia.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hrad Trenčin* - Trenčín Castle - Trencsényi vár - Burg Trentschin

On the place of the northermost roman presence in Slovakia above river Váh and historical centre of the city Trenčín stands one of the biggest castles in Slovakia. One of the royal seats of Holy Roman emperor Sigismund of Luxembourg.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

*Karlštejn Castle - Burg Karlstein*

Roman Emperor and Czech King Charles IV. built tens and hundreds of castles bearing his name around Holy Roman Empire, this one being first among them, guarding the crown jewels of Kingdom of Bohemia.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Zámok Smolenice* - Smolenice Castle - Szomolány vár - Schloss Smolenitz

Neoromantic castle standing on the hills of Small Carpathians over the village of the same name aproximately 30 km from the capital Bratislava. Western Slovakia.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hrad Rabí* - Rabí Castle - Burg Rabi

The largest castle of Bohemia was plundered during Thirty Years War and burned down in mid c. 18.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Zámok Bojnice* - Bojnice Castle - Bajmóc vára - Schloss Bojnitz

Different styles from french Loire castles are concentrated in one castle. One of the most visited in Slovakia.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Zámek Hluboká nad Vltavou* - Hluboká Chateau - Schloss Frauenberg

One of the most attractive and visited chateaus of the Czech Republic. Located in the south of Bohemia near Ceske Budejovice town.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Spectacular!! :drool:


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Hrad Zvíkov - Zvíkov Castle - Burg Klingenberg

- magical and mysterious location in the middle of river Moldau/Vltava


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Castle/Burg/Hrad *Bouzov*, Moravia province, is home of legendary princess Fantaghiró and prince Romualdo.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

*Chateau Sychrov*, North Bohemia, home of the Rohans, princes of France, after 1789 in exile..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Oravský Hrad* - Orava Castle - Arva Vára - Orava Burg

One of the most mysterious and beautiful castles of Slovakia standing on the edge of the rock hanging over Orava river. Home to Nospheratu a symphony of Horror where Orlok had his seat.


----------



## cjogo (Sep 8, 2010)

[
Stareo Mastero ~~ Prahahttp://***************/estrump/fineart?p=69&b=-1&m=24&c=4&w=4&s=1&n=1&l=0&z=2


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hrad Bezděz* - Castle Bezděz - Burg Bösig

is a Gothic castle located some 20 km southeast of Česká Lípa, in the Liberec Region, Northern Bohemia, Czech Republic. Its contruction began before 1264 by order of Přemysl Otakar II.

The royal castle of Bezděz was one of the most important Gothic castles in the Czech lands until its destruction in the Thirty Years' War.[1] Erected between 1260-1280 on the phonolite hill of Velký Bezděz, 604 m above sea level, it became the characteristic dominant feature of the local landscape and met the demands for an inaccessible as well as respectable royal castle.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Karlštejn Castle* (Czech: Hrad Karlštejn; German: Burg Karlstein) is a large Gothic castle founded 1348 AD by Charles IV, Holy Roman Emperor-elect and King of Bohemia. The castle served as a place for safekeeping the Imperial Regalia as well as the Bohemian/Czech crown jewels, holy relics, and other royal treasures. Located about 30 km southwest of Prague above the village of the same name, it is one of the most famous and most frequently visited castles in the Czech Republic.


Karlštejn/Karlstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Italian Court* (Czech: Vlašský Dvůr) is a palace in Kutná Hora. Originally, it was the seat of the Central Mint of Prague; it was named after the Italian experts who were at the forefront of the minting reform. The main area of the mint consisted of coin-makers-workshops, or Smithies, which were located around the courtyard, and the minting chamber, called “Preghaus”, where the Prague groschen were struck. After its reconstruction at the end of the 14th century, the Italian Court became a part-time royal residence.


Kutná Hora - Italian Court by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Jesuit College* (Jezuitská kolej) 
Built in 1626 After the order dissolution in 1773 it was converted into the military barracks and also served as a military hospital, the cadet school and as the barracks again until the 90th years of 20th century. (At the end as the CSL Army warehouse of tires). In 1998 the Government of the Czech Republic decided to award the former Jesuit college in Kutna Hora to the Czech Museum of Fine Arts.


P1170030 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Stará Ľubovňa* (German: Altlublau; Hungarian: Ólubló; Latin: Lublovia; Polish: Lubowla) is a town with approximately 16,000 inhabitants in northeastern Slovakia. The town consists of the districts Podsadek and Stará Ľubovňa.

From a hill over the city the castle of Ľubovňa dominates the city. The castle is open to the public and houses a museum about its history. From its already reconstructed tower there are good views over the surroundings. Next to the castle there is an open-air museum, Ľubovňansky skanzen, with many houses and other buildings showing the folk architecture of the region.









source

+more pictures by me here


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new thread, fabulous photos....thanks for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The ruins of *Spiš Castle* (Slovak: About this sound Spišský hrad, Hungarian: Szepesi vár, German: Zipser Burg) in eastern Slovakia form one of the largest castle sites in Central Europe. The castle is situated above the town of Spišské Podhradie and the village of Žehra, in the region known as Spiš (Hungarian: Szepes, German: Zips, Polish: Spisz, Latin: Scepusium). It was included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites in 1993 (together with the adjacent locations of Spišská Kapitula, Spišské Podhradie and Žehra). This is one of the biggest European castles by area (41 426 m²).

Spiš Castle was built in the 12th century on the site of an earlier castle. It was the political, administrative, economic and cultural centre of Szepes[1] (Spiš) County of the Kingdom of Hungary. Before 1464, it was owned by the kings of Hungary, afterwards (until 1528) by the Zápolya family, the Thurzó family (1531–1635), the Csáky family (1638–1945), аnd (since 1945) by the state of Slovakia.

Originally a Romanesque stone castle with fortifications, a two-story Romanesque palace and a three nave Romanesque-Gothic basilica were constructed by the second half of the 13th century. A second extramural settlement was built in the 14th century, by which the castle area was doubled. The castle was completely rebuilt in the 15th century; the castle walls were heightened and a third extramural settlement was constructed. A late Gothic chapel was added around 1470. The Zápolya clan performed late Gothic transformations, which made the upper castle into a comfortable family residence, typical of late Renaissance residences of the 16th and 17th centuries. The last owners of the Spiš Castle, the Csáky family, abandoned the castle in the early 18th century because they considered it too uncomfortable to live in. They moved to the newly built nearby village castles/palaces in Hodkovce near Žehra and Spišský Hrhov. In 1780, the castle burned down, and has been in ruins ever since. The castle was partly reconstructed in the second half of the 20th century, and extensive archaeological research was carried out on the site. The reconstructed sections house displays of the Spiš Museum.

In 2006, the castle attracted about 170,000 visitors.[2] The castle is also frequently used as a location for films, including Dragonheart (1996), Phoenix, Kull the Conqueror (1997), The Lion in Winter (2003), The Last Legion (2006).


Spiš Castle from Spišské Podhradie by cinxxx, on Flickr

more pictures by me *here*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bratislava Castle*










picture by me


----------

